# רוצה שיציע לי כבר



## נולי עצבנולי (4/10/13)

רוצה שיציע לי כבר  
הי לכולן (ם), אני קוראת סמויה כאן כבר די הרבה זמן, עוד לפני שהגעתי לגיל שבו מתחתנים בכלל ופשוט נדהמת כל פעם מחדש מכמות הידע והטיפים שיש כאן, אז קודם כל- שאפו!
אז ככה... הנושא של ההודעה מדבר בעד עצמו אבל אני אפרט. אני ובן זוגי יוצאים כבר הרבה מאוד זמן, בקרוב חוגגים ארבע שנים, מתוכם גרים יחד קרוב לשנה. שנינו מסיימים השנה את החובות האקדמיים שלנו ועובדים במשרות מכניסות (יחסית...לצערנו עדיין לא ריקי כהן מחדרה). מהרגע שפגשתי אותו, אי שם לפני עשור (כן, היינו גם ידידים טובים לפני) ידעתי שזה האיש שלי (איכס כמה קיטש בשביל הודעה שמטרתה הוצאת קיטור) וכשהתחלנו לצאת יחד זה היה ברור לשנינו שזה הכיוון.
לאחרונה אנחנו (אני) מדברים המון על חתונה. הוא תמיד אומר שהוא לא רואה אחרת בחייו ושאני זה כל מה שהוא יכל לחלום עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ודיברנו על חתונה חופשי ללא סודות והסתייגויות. אפילו "סגרנו" תאריך למתישהו בחורף הבא והתחלנו לדסקס תוכניות ירח דבש. א-פ-י-ל-ו יש רשימת אורחים!!!! אני לא חוששת שהוא לא יציע, הוא מחכה ששנינו נסיים את הסמסטר (אוףףףףףף שלא יתחיל! כמה נמאס לי מהאקדמיה!) ושיהיה לנו את הראש לזה... משערת שהוא יציע מתישהו אחרי תקופת בחינות החורף אבל אני פשוט מאבדת סבלנות! לפני חודש קרוב-רחוק שלו הציע לזוגתו וזה התחיל אצלי מעין תגובה אלרגית ומאז אני לא נינוחה... מנסה לא לחפור לו ולא לדבר על זה, אבל ככל שאני מנסה לשתוק ככה אני נראית יותר ויותר מוזרה ומלחיצה אותו. בקיצור... כנראה שהשאלה שלי היא איך אני מחזיקה מעמד עד אחרי הבחינות ולא אונסת אותו להציע לי ברגע זה ממש?
(נ.ב- לא רוצה הצעה גרנדיוזית והוא יודע שאין צורך בהפקות. הוא פשוט צריך לשאול ברצינות עם טבעת קטנה ויפה)

תודה!


----------



## ronitvas (4/10/13)

ולמה שאת לא תציעי?! 
אני הצעתי לגילי ולא ראיתי עם זה שום בעיה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אמנם בלי טבעת כי בזמננו זה לא היה מקובל, אבל יש אלפי רעיונות שלא קשורים לטבעת ושאת יכולה ליישם.
הרי הנושא כבר באויר המון זמן, לפי מה שאת מתארת, וכבר יש כוונות ממשיות. 
זה חייב להיות הוא שמציע, מבחינת הראייה שלך והרצונות שלך?


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (4/10/13)

לא ממש מה שחלמתי עליו 
הרעיון טוב ואני חושבת שנשים יכולות להציע לגברים באותה מידה שהם מציעים לנשים... פשוט... רוצה שהוא יעשה את הצעד. הוא מעין מאצ'ו קטן ואני יודעת שזה גם יכול להרתיע אותו...אני חולת שליטה וזה קצת יאבד מזה אן הצעד יבוא ממני, כי מבחינתו אם אקח את זה לידיים שלי הסיבה העקרית היא הצורך שלי לשלוט בסיטואציה ולדעת מה יקרה בכל צעד ושעל. מה גם שכמעט כל צעד במערכת היחסים הזו היה יוזמה שלי. אני זו שהתוודתה ראשונה ולחצה שנהיה יחד על אף מליון הקשיים שהיו בדרך, אני זו שהתחילה לחפש דירה והבהירה לו שאני עוברת דירה- איתו או בלעדיו... אמרתי לו את זה גם כמה פעמים- שההצעה חייבת לבוא ממנו כי אני גם רוצה להרגיש מחוזרת לשם שינוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מאוד שקופה וברורה ברצונות שלי, ברור לו שאני רוצה להתחתן (וברור לי שזה הדדי), פשוט מאבדת סבלנות לחכות. לאחרונה כל העולם התחיל להציק לשנינו בנושא, כל שיחה עם כל אדם בחיים שלנו איכשהו מגיעה לשאלה "נו? מתי תתחתנו?" וזה רק מגביר את הציפייה שלי. בינתיים שתי חברות (לא הכי קרובות אבל עדיין) התארסו, ואני ממש שמחה בשבילן, אבל עמוק בפנים (עמוק עמוק בפנים) יש מפלצונת קטנה וירוקה שמתחשק לה לעשות להן אנפרינד בפייסבוק.


----------



## ronitvas (4/10/13)

אז אין ברירה אלא לחכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מניחה שגם הוא מרגיש את הלחץ.... 
דברו על זה. לפעמים הלחץ משתק ויכול להיות שהוא כן מכין משהו ואת לא יודעת עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואם השיחה לא עוזרת, תרפי קצת. למרות שזה עשוי להיות קשה, יכול להיות שהמהלך של הורדת הלחץ והשליטה שלך יזרזו את התהליך מבחינתו.
ואם הוא מאצ'ו תני לו להיות בתפקיד


----------



## pengel (8/10/13)

אין סיבה שיציע אם את עקרונית לא מציעה 
אז את חושבת ש"נשים יכולות להציע לגברים באותה מידה" אבל זה לא תופס כשזה מגיע אליך? אני מקווה בשבילך שאת לא בעד שיוויון כי כגבר זה פשוט מתריס מה שאת אומרת. את רוצה להתחתן איתו אז פשוט תגידי לו את זה, כלומר תציעי לו. כל אפשרות אחרת נשמעת כמו משחק של ילדה בת 5 בגן ילדים.
סליחה אם אני מעליב אבל תחשבי על זה. את רוצה משהו מהותי בחיים שלך אבל לא עושה את המינימום שהוא לומר את זה באופן ברור. קחי אחריות, תנשמי עמוק ופשוט תעשי את זה.


----------



## אדישה אחת (8/10/13)

זה מאוד פשוט 
תפתח ספרי ילדים הקלאסיים
סינדרלה, יפיפיה נרדמת וכל היפות והחיות למניהם
מה תמצא שם?
נסיך על סוס לבן עם טבעת ביד 
מגיל 0 עושים לנו שטיפת מוח קטלנית איך החיים צריכים להראות
נסיך... סוס.. טבעת וחכה זה לא הכל.. .. 
אל תשכח את : "... הם חיו באושר ועושר עד עצם היום הזה...."

אז מה אתה רוצה שהיא תעשה עכשיו???
היא חולמת על נסיך מגיל 0 אתה מבין???
גם ככה זה כבר לא לפי תסריט איך יכולים להיות דיבורים על חתונה ללא טבעת? לא תקין אז עכשיו אז שהיא תציע נשואים??? הגזמת!





לפני 15 שנה אני הצעתי לבעלי נשואים אבל זה כי באותם זמנים היתי פשוט אנטי דעות קדומות אנטי סינדרלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למרות שאין ספק שגם באנטי שלי לא היתי מתנגדת לנסיך על סוס לבן רק לא היתי מוכנה להודות בזה.. 
אמרתי... שטיפת מוח מגיל 0 עושה את שלה..


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

כל האופנה הזאת של הצעות זה דבר של השנים האחרונות, זה התנפח וקיבל פרופורציות מוגזמות ממש. במקום מה שהיה פעם אולי מחווה רומנטית עכשיו זה עוד שלב "שחייבים", כי ברור שצריך הצעה דרמטית עם הפתעה/כריעת ברך והפקה שלמה מסביב ואם זה לא מספיק "מושקע" אז אפילו מציעים שוב לשביעות רצון המיועדת. במקום שהחיים יזרמו להם בטבעיות -  מחכים ל"*הצעה*!" וזה פשוט כל כך מיותר בעיני. לא זכור לי בכלל איך החלטנו שמתמסדים ואני מאוד מאוד שמחה שלא היתה ציפיה כזו בזמננו וגם לא הרעיון של טבעת שבכלל לא מתאים לרוח התקופה שאנחנו חיים בה.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

ראי את תגובתי למטה 
ובאמת שאני לא מבינה איך ממה שכתבתי כאן משתמע שאני רוצה שהוא יצנח ממטוס סילון, רכוב על נמר בנגלי בעודו מלהטט בשלושים קופסאות תכשיטים מטיפני'ס?
אני לא רוצה הצעה גרנדיוזית. חושבת שכתבתי את זה מספר פעמים. וכן, אני אוהבת מחוות רומנטיות. החיים מלאים בכ"כ הרבה זבל שאין שום סיבה שבעולם שלחכות למחווה רומנטית יהפוך אותי לאישה נחותה. הרגעים הקטנים והמיוחדים האלה הם אלו שהופכים את החיים בעולם הזה לנסבלים... הרי את מחכה לחגים כל שנה, לא? למה בעצם? כנראה כדי לצאת מהשגרה האפורה של "עבודה/לימודים, משכנתא, בישולים, נקיונות, חפירות" ולשנות קצת נוף. כך גם הצעת נישואין, לפחות בעיניי, נתפסת כמשהו שובר שגרה, חגיגי וכיפי. מה רע בזה?


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

התייחסתי לתופעה, לא אלייך אישית. 
וכן, אני כבר שמעתי השבוע שני סיפורים על זוגות שהבחור הציע אבל האישה לא היתה מרוצה מהאופן בה הוא עשה את זה , אז הוא הציע שוב. אז בעיני כל הטררם הזה מיותר. 

אני לא רואה בכלל את הרלבנטיות של חגים או ימי הולדת שזה מועדים שלא אנחנו קובעים אותם. ההחלטה להתחתן היא בעיני החלטה זוגית, לא משהו שאחד מציע לשני אלא החלטה שמקבלים במשותף. ואני הכי לא מתחברת לרעיון שאחד הצדדים יושב ומחכה שהשני יציע. כמו הטבעת ושינוי השם של האישה שמוחק את זהותה, גם התפיסה הזו של "ההצעה" נובעת מהעבר כאשר מערכת היחסים בין גבר לאישה לא היתה שוויונית . זה שבסרטים אמריאקיים הפכו את זה לסמל האהבה לא משנה את המקור של המנהג ואני לא מתחברת אליו. לא קשור אלייך בכלל.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

גם אהבה זה תערובת מתוחכמת של כימיקלים 
שנועדה להחזיק שבע שנים, מספיק זמן כדי שגור אנושי יוכל לדאוג לצרכיו הבסיסיים.
לא לכל תופעה צריך לתת פרשנות אנתרופולוגית, לפחות לא בעיניי. ההחלטה התקבלה מזמן, ביחד. ההצעה הפורמלית צריכה לבוא ממנו, למה? כי כמו שכתבתי כאן איפשהו- כל צעד לקידום הזוגיות בא ממני, פעם אחת אני רוצה להרגיש מחוזרת, פעם אחת אני רוצה שהוא ירקוד ריקוד חיזור עבורי, יחפש לי את האבן המושלמת כמו אצל הפינגווינים, יפרוש זנב יפהפה של טווס ויקרקר סביבי... טיפונת. כי זה נעים. אז מה אם זה נובע ממנהג שובינסטי. גם ט"ו באב למיטב ידיעתי נועד כדי לתת תוקף לאונס בתקופת התנ"ך. למישהו זה משנה היום? כנראה שלא.
גם ליל כל הקדושים נובע ממנהג פגאני, אני לא רואה שאמריקאים נוצרים מזדעקים ומזדעזעים מהעניין. גם האוקטוברפסט בגרמניה נועד בעברו כדי להלל את אמא אדמה ולרקוד את ריקוד הגשם, היום זה סתם חג כיפי במינכן שבו שותים מלא מלא בירה. הרבה מההתנהגויות שלנו ומהמנהגים שלנו נובעים ממקומות אחרים. אם זה משמח אותנו, מה זה משנה מה המקור של זה?

זה שאנשים לוקחים דברים יפים ומקצינים אותם זה משהו אחר ובעיה רב עולמית שמשתלטת על כל תחומי החיים. אבל זה דיון ארוך מאוד שכנראה לא יתאים לפורום חתונות.


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

אני חושבת שדווקא חשוב להבין מאיפה זה נובע 
אני לא מסכימה שאין חשיבות למקור של מנהגים ושאין משמעות או חשיבות האם מיישרים קו איתם או לא. אני לא אשתף פעולה עם מנהג שוביניסטי שבבירור נוגע את תפיסת העולם שלי , אבל זה כבר דיון בפני עצמו.  

הנקודה פה היא שאם באמת היתה בניכם תמימות דעים לגבי הרצון לבנות עתיד משותף, ההצעה הפורמלית היתה חסרת חשיבות. לא צריך את זה בכלל, אפשר פשוט להתחיל לתכנן את האירוע, לקבוע תאריך וכך הלאה. זה בדיוק עניין של האופנה החולפת ובעוד דור זה שוב ייעלם כדי לחזור עוד פעם כ"מחווה רומנטת". אבל אם הוא לא מוכן לעשות את הצדדים הממשיים כדי להעמיק את הזוגיות שלכם, שום חתיכת מתכת לא תשנה את זה. אני ה ייתי ממליצה שתבררי איתו מה הוא באמת רוצה במקום לשחק במשחקי המתנה.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

הוא באמת רוצה שיגיע פברואר 
ושהמבחנים יהיו מאחורינו, כדי ליהנות מכל התהליך עד תום.
אני באמת רוצה למצוא תעסוקה מספיק מעניינת עד פברואר כדי לא להציק לו בינתיים.
ולא "אם היתה תמימות דעים". אלא "יש תמימות דעים". 

ולגבי כל השאר- בואי נסכים לא להסכים. לפעמים ההצצה אל מאחורי הקלעים יכולה להרוס את ההצגה כולה. בעיניי לפחות. זכותך לא להסכים עם המנהג, אבל זה לא הוגן שאת שופטת את כל שאר הבנות כפגומות בעקבות הרצון שלהן כן לחוות את "ההצעה". הרי אני לא שופטת אותך למרות שהדעה שלך היא 180 מעלות משלי.


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

בשום מקום לא אמרתי שאת פגומה 
מה שפגום בעיני הוא המנהג ומי שמעוניינת בהנצחה שלו היא לא פגומה בעיני אלא אולי לא מספיק מודעת להשלכות של הנצחת מנהגים כאלה. זה לא עניין של דעה, המנהגים האלה נוצרו על רקע תרבותי מסוים  ואלה פשוט שרידים של חברה פטריארכלית שאם כבר היא בהחלט ראתה בנשים נחותות ופגומות, אז זה אפילו די משעשע להתלות על מנהג שנולד בעולם שראה בנשים בני אדם פחותים ואז לטעון שמי שמתנגדת לזה רואה בנשים כ"פגומות" אין מה למהר ולהזדהות עם זה. מי שרואה באקט שוביניסטי מחווה רומנטית אכן לא תתפס בעיני כאישה ששואפת לזוגיות שוויונית. אבל בימינו לא רק שזה לא פגם לא להיות פמיניסטית זה אפילו יותר אופנתי מאשר לחכות להצעה


----------



## Fable1 (7/10/13)

נולי עצבנולי - 
למרות שדעתי האישית בנושא קרובה יותר לזו של "רגע", שותפתך לדיון, נהניתי לקרוא את תשובותייך, ובכלל -
תודה לשתיכן על הדיון המעניין


----------



## yael rosen (7/10/13)

וקצת מחשבות משלי 
מסכימה על כך שהדיון מעניין - מי ידע שפורום חתונות יהיה פלטפורמה לדיונים פמיניסטיים עשירים כל כך. וזה קורה פה לא מעט!

ועוד קצת מחשבות משלי (לא בטוח אם זה מעניין, אבל בכל זאת...) בעקבות השרשור - במבט ראשון גם אני חשתי כמו רגע33, פחות לגבי הצורך בהצעה גרנדיוזית, ויותר בהקשר הסמנטי - קשה לי לשמוע שאשה "מחכה להצעה". השפה מנכיחה את המצב שבו אישה היא פסיבית ורוצה תמיד להתחתן והגבר הוא האקטיבי והוא זה שמקבל את ההחלטה. במבט שני אני מבינה שהמציאות מורכבת יותר מזה... 

וגרמת לי לחשוב על הסיפור שלנו: אני הצעתי לאיש שלי נישואים כמחווה רומנטית וכיפית ומרגשת נורא, על רצפת שדה התעופה עם טבעת שהכנתי לו, ובכיתי תוך כדי, והוא התרגש, והיה כל כך נפלא, למרות שזו הייתה "הצעה". את ההחלטה התיאורטית להתחתן קיבלנו יחד מראש ואת ההחלטה הקונקרטית קצת התקשינו לבצע. אחרי הבקשה שלי להתחתן ולאחר שענדתי לו טבעת על האצבע, התעכבנו הסיפור,  לא לגמרי ברור למה, לא ראינו צורך לקבוע תאריך או לספר למישהו, כנראה שלא לגמרי היינו מוכנים. לאחר שנה בערך, הלכנו לקנות גם לי טבעת - ושמנו אותה בצד. לא קיבלנו החלטה על המשך הדרך. ביום ההולדת שלי, בצורה גמלונית ואידיוטית למדי, האיש כרע על ברך (רק לשנייה, כי כאבו לו האבנים שהיו על שובר הגלים) ואמר לי "יאללה, בואי נעשה את זה עד הסוף". מה שאני מנסה לומר הוא שלמרות שהייתה זו החלטה זוגית, וידענו לדבר על הלחץ שאנחנו מרגישים, שרוצים, או לא רוצים, מחכים או אולי בכלל מוותרים על זה, האקט של "ההצעות" היה נורא כיפי, וקשה לי לומר שהיה מיותר. אני מאושרת שההצעות היו זוגיות ודו צדדיות, שהייתה החלטה אחת זוגית ושתי הצעות פורמאליות יותר.. אולי יום אחד זה ייראה לי מטופש, אולי אני אחשוב שהיינו יכולים לקבל החלטה תוך כדי בישול, או שיחה נעימה במיטה, אבל שתי ההצעות תיבלו את החיים שלנו בקצת רומנטיקה, קצת צחוק, וזיכרונות נורא נעימים

לפותחת השרשור - אין לי מה לומר לך, חוץ מכך שתנסי להנות מהתקופה של "הלפני", שעדיין לי לחץ של זמן, מהידיעה שתכף נורא יהיה כיף, תתענגי על הדמיונות - איך תספרו להורים, לחברים, איך תתחילו לגרום לחתונה לקרות, איך תראה החתונה שלכם - יש יתרון אדיר למחשבות האלו בטרם יש לחץ של זמן. אם ברור שאחרי הסמסטר תתחילו להתעסק עם החתונה, אז תהני מהזמן המתוק של הלפני. הייתי מציעה גם לחלוק עם בן זוגך את ההתרגשות הזו בבטן. וההחלטה שלכם לדחות את האירוסים עד אחרי הסמסטר דווקא נשמעת לי בוגרת מאוד. כך תוכלו שניכם להתרכז בלימודים (אגב, הציון הנמוך ביותר שלי בתואר היה של המבחן שהיה חודשיים לפני החתונה - מי יכולה להתרכז בכלל?!?!!?), ולאחר מכן להתרכז בתכנוני החתונה. ואגב, תעשי חיפוש בפורום, דיונים כלאו עולים לא מעט לאורך ההיסטוריה של הפורום, אולי זה יצליח לעודד קצת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(התמונה מהארוחה בה סיפרנו למשפחה על ההחלטה להתחתן - חיכינו לזה יותר משנה. והיה שווה לחכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

ממש אהבתי את הסיפור שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי הוא נשמע בדיוק מי שאתם ולא משהו שעושים כי צריך לעשות הצעה מקורית ומגניבה. (ולא, זה לא מתייחס לנולי, אבל כן להרבה סיפורים ששמעתי). אנחנו למשל לא סובלים אירועים פורמליים ומאז החתונה לא הפקנו שום אירוע, גם לא כשנולדו לנו ילדים . חוגגים ימי הולדת כדי לא לבאס אותם אבל גם זה מעל הראש בשבילי ואני לא יכולה להגיד שאני נהנית מזה. אני שמחה ומאושרת בילדים שלי, אוהבת לראות אותם מתרגשים מהיומולדת אבל לא נהנית מכל ההכנות וההתעסקות סביב זה. זה לא באמת שיש יום שצריך לעשות ממנו עניין. החיים הם העניין. . אז לכן זה מאוד מתאים לי שכשהילדים שלנו שואלים אותי "איך אבא הציע?" ואין לי סיפור - כי זה מי שאנחנו. פשוט ידענו שאנחנו רוצים להיות ביחד ואין איזה רגע מסוים שחרוט בזכרון שבו החלטנו את זה. כי זה החיים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/10/13)

מקסימה כהרגלך 
הסיפור שלך ממש מקסים ומיוחד. 
אני כל כך מסכימה עם הרבה ממה שכתבת. 
לא הכל שחור ולבן וכל עוד יש זוגיות בוגרת ומכבדת - זה מה שהכי חשוב. 

אגב, בעיני - ה"הצעה" צריכה לבוא מהצד שפחות בשל לחתונה או יותר נכון, מהצד שביקש להמתין עם העניין. כלומר, ברגע שהצד שלא היה מוכן עד לאותו רגע לחתונה מרגיש שהוא מוכן - הוא זה שצריך להציע, בלי קשר לזהות המגדרית.


----------



## yael rosen (7/10/13)

תודה ו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מסכימה איתך ומוסיפה - זהות מגדרית היא כמעט אף פעם לא קריטריון החלוקה הנכון - לא כשרוצים להפריד אנשים ונשים שרוציםות או לא להתחתן, ולא מי טוב/ה יותר במתמטיקה, מי מבין/ה יותר באופנה וכו..וכו.. מספיק מחקרים מצאו שפשוט אין הבדלים מהותיים בין שתי האוכלוסיות האלו ולכן החלוקה לגברים ונשים גם בתחום של חתונות היא פשוט לא נכונה, ולי קצת נמאס שממשיכים לעשות אותה. (ההסתייגות היחידה היא שאת הנשים החברה מלמדת לאהוב ולרצות חתונה ואילו את הגברים מלמדים שהם לא אמורים לרצות את זה.. אבל זה רק עניין חברתי זמני).


----------



## shiwii (4/10/13)

תראי לו איזה סגנון טבעת את רוצה... 
לדעתי אחד הדברים שמקשים על הבחור (באופן כללי, לאו דווקא שלך...) זה לבחור את הטבעת. מצד אחד הם רוצים שזו תהיה הפתעה ומצד שני - אם לא תאהבי, מבאס לחשוב שתחליפי...
וגם ברגע שחושבים על טבעת ומתחילים לחפש, זה הופך למעשי יותר...
אז אני במקומך הייתי מראה לו כבדרך אגב (בלי לחץ!), באיזה קניון שאתם עוברים ויש חלון ראווה של טבעות / או פרסומת במגזין תמים שאת קוראת / או איזו פרסומת באינטרנט שצצה פתאום... את סגנון הטבעת שהיית רוצה ("וואי ממי, תראה איזו טבעת יפה! אהבתי שהיא צרה אבל הייתי מעדיפה בזהב צהוב.." או משהו כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## חזרתי פתאום (8/10/13)

צודקת 
אני סמוי כאן כבר הרבה זמן, לא בשלב של להציע לבת הזוג שלי נישואין עדיין אבל הפורום ממש מעניין אותי (אביה המואביה המליצה עליכם )
ובאמת כגבר אחד הדברים שהכי מלחיצים העניין ההצעה זה השלב של בחירת הטבעת. אני יכול להעיד שעברתי את העניין הזה לא מעט עם חברים שלי שהיו "רגע לפני ההצעה"  ככה שלהראות לו כיוון לטבעת יכול לעזור.
כי ברגע שרק מדברים על זה, זה תמיד יהיה באוויר. כשהו כבר הולך לחפש טבעת זה הופך למוחשי הרבה יותר.


----------



## ronitvas (9/10/13)

ברוך הבא ותמסור לה ד"ש


----------



## lanit (5/10/13)

ומהצד השני 
אולי הוא רוצה באמת לעבור את תקופת המבחנים בשקט, ואז להתפנות לבחור טבעת לא בלחץ, ואז באמת להנות מההצעה ומהתגובות של הסובבים אתכם...
אם ברור לך שזה יקרה, תנשמי עמוק, תני לו את המרחב שלו בעניין. ברור לשניכם שהכדור במגרש שלו...

ותחזרי לדווח


----------



## יוסי האדום (5/10/13)

אני איתך לנית...


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (5/10/13)

נושמת עמוק... 
ומנסה להתאזר בסבלנות..
אני מאמינה שזה אכן הצורך לעבור את הבחינות בשקט ובלי לחץ כי הכל כבר סגור, סוג של. לגבי הטבעת- העצה של shiwii מאוד מועילה והגיונית- תודה!, הוא כבר יודע מה אני רוצה, אבל בהחלט בפעם הבאה שאנחנו מסתובבים בקניון כלשהו, אפזול לכיוון רויאלטי ודומיהן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עכשיו נשאר לנשום עמוק ולמצוא את השלווה הנפשית להרפות ולהמתין מספר חודשים. ארררר, איך עושים את זה?! טוב... אתרכז בכל החובות שצריך לסיים כדי לסגור את התואר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה אמור להעסיק אותי במשך מספר חודשים, אולי לא אחשוב על שמלות לבנות ושינוי שמות משפחה לכמה שבועות רצופים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקווה לחזור לכאן בקרוב באופן רשמי עם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה!


----------



## lanit (5/10/13)

יש למה לצפות


----------



## elinoket (5/10/13)

בתור אחת שבאותה סיטואציה..... 
אין ממש מה לעשות חוץ מלחכות

אנחנו גם סגרנו פחות או יותר מוזמנים, עברנו כבר על רשימת שירים וכל מיני כאלה אבל טבעת עדיין אין חחח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בערך מסוף אוגוסט אנחנו במצב הזה של ברור שיקרה אבל רק אחרי שאסיים את המטלות האחרונות של התואר (הוא כבר סיים).
אז בהתחלה הייתי לחוצה וגם אמרתי לו שאנחנו יודעים שזה יקרה אז מה זה משנה אם זה יהיה מעכשיו או מנובמבר (מתי שאני מסיימת).
והוא אמר "די מאמי, זה מאבד מהספונטניות" והוא צדק.

מאז אני מחכה בסבלנות ואפילו משתלדת לא לדבר איתו על החלטות לגבי החתונה (למרות שפה ושם בורח לנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ואני חייבת להודות שמרגע שעשיתי את השינוי פאזה הזה בראש אני הרבה יותר רגועה וסבבה לי. אני ממשיכה לקרוא פה ורושמת לי בצד דברים שאני רוצה לבדוק איתו אחרי ההצעה (כמו אולמות) אבל אני ממש סבבה עם זה 
וחוץ מזה בעזרת השם, עוד חודש מהיום אני מסיימת רשמית את התואר ובאמת שהזמן עובר ממש מהר!  את תראי שברגע שתביני שזה יקרה שזה יקרה, גם לך יעבור הזמן צי'צ'ק 

מקווה שעזרתי קצת.....


----------



## ray of light (5/10/13)

גם אני הייתי באותה הסיטואציה בדיוק 
אנחנו היינו 5.5 שנים ביחד כשקיבלתי את ההצעה. כבר הרבה חברות שהיו ביחד עם חבר שלהן פחות זמן מאיתנו (בהרבה) קיבלו הצעות נישואין. נורא ניסיתי לשמור את זה לעצמי ולא להציק לו יותר מדי על זה.. אבל זה די אכל אותי מבפנים.
גם ידעתי שמאז שהתחלנו לצאת יחד הוא תמיד אמר שהוא ירצה להתחתן רק כשנרצה להביא ילדים ולא לפני זה. הדיעה שלנו היתה שונה לגבי זה ומההתחלה אמרתי לו שלדעתי אין שום סיבה לא להתחתן לפני שרוצים ילדים, וזה פשוט היה אחד הדברים שאנחנו לא מסכימים עליהם. 
לפני שנה ומשהו יזמתי איתו שיחה על זה, הבהרתי לו שאני לא רוצה לחכות עוד שנתיים או יותר רק בשביל להתחתן, והוא אמר שהוא לא רוצה עדיין להתחתן ושהוא לא מרגיש שהוא שם. סיכמנו על זה שנתפשר איפושהו באמצע וביקשתי ממנו שינסה לעשות מאמצים כן לחשוב על זה בעתיד הלא כ"כ רחוק..
לא קרה יותר מדי בנושא הזה ולא ממש דיברנו עליו בשוטף..אני פשוט חיכיתי וניסיתי כמה שיותר לאזור סבלנות, הייתי בוכה לפעמים לחברות אבל לא רציתי להלחיץ אותו. 
פעם אחת הוא תפס אותי ממררת בבכי כשראיתי בפייסבוק שחברה טובה שינתה סטטוס למאורסת, כשהיא והבחור היו ביחד לא יותר משנתיים. לפי מה שהוא אומר זה מה שגרם לו להציע לי (רומנטי, הא?).. הוא ראה שממש עצוב לי שזה לא קורה, הבין שאני מחכה כבר בקוצר רוח.. ופשוט לקח החלטה והציע.. 
אז אני לא ממש יודעת מה לייעץ לך, פשוט לחכות, להראות קצת רמזים לבחור ולהאמין שזה יקרה בקרוב.. תשתפי חברות קרובות כדי שלא תתפוצצי מרחמים עצמיים, ותנסי לחשוב חיובי ולהאמין שזה יקרה כשהוא יהיה מוכן לזה באמת.


----------



## O n y X (5/10/13)

זה לא רחוק 
לדעתי הוא מחכה ששניכם תסיימו את הלימודים והבחינות ובאמת תהיו במצב אידיאלי ותוכלו להתכונן לחתונה ולהתחתן בראש שקט.
אז תהיי רגועה..תתמקדי בלסיים את הסמסטר וההצעה עוד תגיע..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אולי עוד תופתעי


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (6/10/13)

מאיפה שואבים את הכוחות להשאר סבלנית? 
כנראה שצרת רבים זו אכן חצי נחמה (ולא נחמת טיפשים)... בהחלט הוקל לי לשמוע שיש עוד "מאורסות בכאילו" כמוני... ומה שעוד יותר עזר זה לשפוך את זה סופסוף. ככל שאני מתבשלת על זה עם עצמי כך אני מאבדת את הנינוחות שלי. בינתיים סוגרת 48 שעות שבהן לא חפרתי ולא העליתי חצי מילה על חתונה, למרות שהוא קצת ניסה והעלה את הנושא (חופרים לו בעבודה שיציע כבר, אז הוא מדווח... לא ממש עוזר לי חחחח). גיליתי יכולות דיפלומטיות, חייכתי שתקתי וצחקקתי ולא חפרתי למרות שהוא נתן לי את הפתח, אז אני אפילו קצת גאה בעצמי.
מנסה למקד את עצמי בסמסטר האחרון, זה יותר יעיל מלמרר בבכי מול שינויי סטטוס בפייסבוק (כן, קרה גם לי... רק שלא נתפסתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) מחר נפגשת עם חברה נשואה, לה אוכל לבכות בכיף ובלי לחשוש שזה יעבור הלאה. בטח גם זה יעזור קצת


----------



## דורמורי (6/10/13)

אני רק שאלה. ומשהו מהצד השני 
שלום לממתינה בקוצרוח.

שואל ברצינות: את יכולה לבודד מה גורם ללחץ הזה? זה שאחרות מתחתנות? זה שאת חוששת שזה יגרר (ואז מה? חוששת שיילך? נשמע מהפוסט שלך שזה לא המצב), מרצון מוקדם לילדים? סתם חשק להתמסד? דחף לשמלה, מה יש באירוע הזה שגורם לכל כך הרבה נשים לרצות אותו מוקדם ולנו לא אכפת לחכות איתו קצת? - קצת הכללה, אבל שכיח מספיק שאכליל בשקט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ניחוש שלי? החברה הנשואה שאת נפגשת איתה מחר, חוץ מלהרגיע אותך כחברה - תגיד לך להנות מהזמן של הרווקות. גם אם יש חבר זה שונה. אפילו אם גרים ביחד זה איפשהוא שונה. זוגיות זה לא רק רומנטיקה ופרפרים - אם כי מומלץ לשלב גם אותם מדי פעם - זה גם ניהול כלכלי שונה של דברים, הסתכלות אחרת, קצת קצת כובד ראש אפילו שלא הרגשתי עד היום (ואני כולה מאורס), קצת חשש ולחץ מההרמטיות של ההחלטה הזאת (לפחות בשאיפה), ולמרות שבמקרה שלי בהחלט חיכיתי מספיק שנים עד שפגשתי את המיועדת וכל זה ועוד קצת תקופת חברות עד ההצעה, זה עדיין נראה לי כמו צעד עצום, ואפשר גם להנות מהרגעים שלפני. זה לא חוזר. אפילו לא התקופת ציפייה הזאת שיש בה משהו כל כך רומנטי.

וכגבר - המממ, אהה... שחררי. 
אנחנו יודעים שאתן מחכות. גם לנו החברות (של החבר'ה) זורקות כבר בדיחות מפגרות ומנסות להלחיץ. אם הוא צריך עוד זמן, תתני בשקט נפשי ובאהבה, ואם את כבר על הקצה ושניכם יודעים שזה עניין של זמן - הפעם לא הייתי ממליץ להציע בעצמך. זה סתם יהיה אקט של קיצור תהליכים ולא איזה חוויה. כנראה הוא צריך לעבור שם משהו עם עצמו. אני יודע שאני הייתי צריך את זה.
כמובן, זה בנוי על הזווית האישית שלי. אתם אנשים אחרים, אולי אצלכם דברים יעבדו אחרת. 

בכל מקרה... יהיה טוב! את בזוגיות טובה עם גבר שאוהב אותך ואת אותו, תהני גם מהרגעים שלכם כרגע.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (6/10/13)

היוש למאורס הטרי  
הלחץ... ממה הוא נובע...שאלה יפה, בעיקר כי אין לה תשובה חד משמעית. אני לא מצליחה לבודד גורם אחד, זה מכלול של סיבות. החברות הקרובות ממש נמצאות בזוגיות אך לא נשואות, כך שזה לא לחץ שנובע מהסביבה הקרובה. למרות ש... החברות מהמעגל הרחוק יותר התחילו להתמסד. לא מפחדת שיברח לי, הזוגיות יציבה, טובה, אוהבת חמה ונעימה (טפו טפו טפו, מלח פלפל אבקת סוכר) אז זה גם לא זה. ילדים? בוודאי שרוצה, אבל יש עוד שנתיים עד שילחץ לי אז זה גם לא זה. יש מלא שמלות בארון אז גם השמלה לא הגורם שמדגדג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כנראה שהסיבה היא הנכונות של העניין. אחרי עשור של היכרות, כמעט חצי עשור של זוגיות ושנה של מגורים משותפים בהרמוניה (שוב טפו טפו שמן מים מלח פלפל בצל וגמבה אדומה) אני מרגישה את הצורך לתת לזוגיות הזו תוקף חוקי. אני לא יודעת למה "לנשים כ"כ לחוץ להתחתן" אולי משהו בנורמות של החברה שגורם לנו להשתגע מגיל צעיר ממלמלות, לבן ותחרה... ואולי כי אנחנו לא מפחדות להתאהב? אשאל כקונטרה- מה גורם לגברים לרצות לקחת את הזמן? הרי גם אתם מתאהבים, גם אתם רוצים זוגיות אוהבת ואפאחד לא באמת צריך לשכב יותר עם בחורה אחת (נכונה) כדי להיות מאושר, אז הצורך לטעום לעשות ולגעת בהכל גם הוא לא ממש קביל. למה בעצם לדחות משהו אם הוא מרגיש נכון? (שוב, לא בהקשר שלנו, אני יודעת למה אנחנו מחכים. חובות אקדמיות ושטויות בסגנון).

ושחררתי, שחררתי... מדקלמת מנטרות לעצמי ומנסה לא להציק. אבל כשאני שותקת הוא נותן לי את כל  הסיבות להציק! הוא מעלה את הנושא! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שזה לא באמת מקל על ההתנזרות שלי מדיבורי חתונה... קצת כמו לנופף לשור בדגל אדום. למה לו מותר ולי אסור? זה לא הוגן


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (6/10/13)

יותר עם בחורה אחת= עם יותר מבחורה אחת


----------



## inbalri (6/10/13)

מניסיון אישי 
בתור מישהי שנמצאת בזוגיות כבר יותר מ-9 שנים וכבר ממזמן בגיל המתאים, אם הבחור לא מוכן אין יותר מידי מה לעשות חוץ מלהמתין בסבלנות.
אני ממש מבינה אותך וממש מזדהה איתך- אני לחצתי בכל דרך אפשרית כבר כמה שנים ורק עכשיו לפני שבועיים קיבלתי טבעת. כי אין מה לעשות- לכל אחד יש את הקצב ואת הבשלות שלו. (לבחור שלי לקח 5 חודשים לבחור טבעת!)
איך ידיד טוב שלי אמר לי- זה לא משנה שאת רוצה את זה הכי בעולם, הרצונות שלך לא הופכות את הבחור ליותר בשל וחתונה זה רצון של 2 אנשים ולא רק שלך.
סה"כ נראה שאתם באמת בכיוון הנכון, אז אין לך מה לדאוג. תתעודדי בזה שאת יודעת שזה רק עניין של כמה חודשים ובינינו, את תמצמצי ובום- יהיה כבר ינואר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכשזה יקרה- זה יקרה שהוא ירצה את זה בדיוק כמוך ועם המון אהבה וזה יהיה שווה את ההמתנה!!

בכל מקרה כשתקבלי את הטבעת תבואי לעדכן!!


----------



## elinoket (7/10/13)

העצה שלי לגבי ה"דגל האדום"  
פשוט תיהי כנה איתו, בקטע של "אני מבינה שאתה רוצה לחכות ואני מכבדת את זה, אבל בגלל שאני מרגישה שאני מוכנה לזה כבר עכשיו וחכה לי לחכות עד שזה יקרה, ממש יקל עלי אם לא תדבר איתי על זה כי אני מנסה בעצמי לקחת את זה באיזי ושאתה מדבר איתי על זה, זה מקרה עלי לא להיות לחוצה בקשר לזה"
קאפיש? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חושבת שכמו שאת צריכה לכבד את זה שהוא רוצה לחכות, הוא צריך לכבד את זה שאם מחכים - אז לא מדברים על זה תוך כדי כי זה סתם מקשה עליך....


----------



## Rainbow syrup (7/10/13)

אני דווקא מבינה אותך. 
אצלי בזמנו זה הרצון העז הזה להתחתן היה מתוך רצון פשוט.. להתקדם שלב. פשוט ככה.
לא מפחד שיעזוב, לא מרצון לילדים, לא מלחץ חברתי.. פשוט רצון פנימי אחרי הרבה מאוד שנים של זוגיות- להתקדם לשלב הבא, כי זה פשוט הדבר שהרגיש הכי נכון.

בקיצור.. רק רציתי להגיד שאני מאוד מאוד מבינה אותך.

אגב, מה שאני עשיתי בזמנו, זה פשוט לשוחח על זה בכנות עם בן זוגי, ולהסביר לו מה אני מרגישה.

(נשואים קרוב ל-3 שנים)


----------



## NoFi M (6/10/13)

אז אני לא מהצד השני 
ואני כ"כ מסכימה.
אני החלטתי שאני לא בלחץ (כי הרי ילדים אני לא רוצה), וכשזה יקרה זה יקרה, ולא חשבתי על זה בכלל.
בסוף - הוא הפתיע בגדול והקדים את מה שחשבתי (ספציפית אצלינו הקדים בשנה, אבל זה לא משנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
אבל הכי חשוב, והשורה התחתונה - זה כ"כ חשוב ומקסים שזה בא ממנו באמת, ממקום של להיות שלם ומוכן לצעד הזה, ולא מלחץ. אני רואה כל פעם בדברים שהוא עושה, אומר, מתכנן איתי את החתונה - שהוא באמת ומכל הלב מוכן לזה.
הרי, השבועות של אחרי ההצעה מלחיצים בהרבה - לחפש מקום, כלום לא מתאים, זה המון כסף, המון החלטות, לפעמים וויכוחים..... אם כל זה קורה כשהוא הציע מתוך לחץ ולא מרצונו האישי, השערה שלי - זה לא ילך כל כך טוב.

בקיצור, גם ממישהי מהצד "שלך" - שחררי. תני לו להתבשל עם עצמו ולהיות מוכן לזה. את אולי כ"כ מוכנה שאת לא רואה ולא מבינה מה "הבעיה הגדולה", או למה זה מלחיץ, אבל כן - יש לא מעט גברים (וגם נשים!) שזה צעד משמעותי עבורם ומלחיץ אותם. תני לו זמן


----------



## דורמורי (6/10/13)

לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולגבי תקופת האירוסין הקסומה.. 
לפותחת הפוסט - למה לדחות משהו אם הוא מרגיש נכון? השאלה מצידנו הגברים תהיה בד"כ למה לדחות למחר מה שאפשר לדחות למחרתיים. את שוכחת שזה עלייה על כביש חד סטרי או לפחות כזה שאף אחד לא מתכנן לרדת ממנו. אז זו החלטה כבדה. ואותה תרבות שגידלה אותך לחבב מלמלה ושמלות גם גידלה אותי להבין שאני אמור לנחש איזו פ#$%נג טבעת את הכי תאהבי להראות לחברות ביום שאחרי ההצעה ושזה כולל מפגש של הברך שלי ברצפה ושמשם דרכנו תהיה סוגה בפרפרים וזה. 

לגבי זה שהוא ממשיך להעלות את נושא החתונה - אין לי הסבר טוב. אשכרה יורה לעצמו ברגל שאיתה הוא תיכף ישבור כוס. אבל הוא גבר, והסבירות שהוא יצא דביל מולך מעת לעת עומדת על 100%. הנה, תובנה ראשונה לנישואים מאושרים 

Nofi M העלתה נקודה סופר חשובה שמשום מה לא מוזכרת פה בפורום יותר מדי - התקופה שבין הצעת האירוסין לחתונה, במיוחד אם היא לא ארוכה או שמתחילים להתניע את נושא הפקת האירוע עצמו בזמן קצר לפני החתונה (מה שהבנתי שקורה גם אם יש שנה.... וזה הגיוני. כולנו לומדים/עובדים/צריכים להגיע בזמן לחתום בלשכה) - תקופה לא פשוטה בכלל. עם כל זה שבסוף מתחתנים, בדרך נתקלים לפתע בדברים שעד עכשיו מי היה צריך להתמודד איתם - החלטות על מה יהיה לא יהיה, מי, כמה, למה, טעם שלו, טעם שלה, הוא כן מעורב (אז הוא משתלט ושירגיע את הקונטרול פריק שהוא), הוא לא מעורב ('אתה יודע שכשציפי התחתנה בעלה דווקא נורא אהב לארגן'), אימא שלך, אימא שלו (האבות כבר מרוטים אחרי יותר מדי שנות נישואין שיהיה להם אכפת ממשהו בשלב זה).

קיצר, כשאומרים 'עד החתונה זה יעבור'? אשכרה מתכוונים לזה.


----------



## butwhy (7/10/13)




----------



## dify (6/10/13)

ואני שאלה מהצד הראשון 
אתה יודע שהא האחת
אתה יודע שהיא כל כך רוצה
אתה יודע שזה חשוב לה עד כדי זה שהיא לא מפסיקה לדבר על זה
אז מה הפואנטה בלמשוך את הזמן?
מישהו כתב לה פה שאולי הוא מחכה לסיום הלימודים שהמצב יהיה יותר רגוע..
רגוע למי?
היא לא רק בלחץ כבר עכשיו, אלא שסביר שכל מה שנותר מהלימודים שלה יהיה תחת הלחץ מתי ואיך והאם הוא יציע..
לעומת זאת אם הוא היה מציע כבר עכשיו, הזמן הנותר היה עובר בתחושת כייף גדול ושמחה!
אז למה לא לעשות עבורה את הג'סטה אם בינכה ברור לו שהוא מעוניין?!???
הרי הצעת נישואין לא אומרת שמתחתנים מחר. הוא מציע, והם קובעים בינהם שהם יתחילו לתכנן את הנישואין רק כשהם יגמרו את הלימודים, מה הבעיה הגדולה לתת לה את הנחת הזה?


אלא אם כן, הוא לא סגור על עצמו..
אני לא מבינה אי אפשר להבטיח לה שהכל יהיה בסדר ושאם היא לא תלחץ זה יקרה מעצמו..
אם זה לא קורה, בהחלט לגיטימי שזה מעלה שאלות למה לא, לפעמים עדיף להעלות את השאלות מוקדם מידי מאשר מאוחר מידי.


----------



## דורמורי (6/10/13)

למה לא היום... מה שבטח יקרה מחר. 
תראי, בעיניי - להעלות שאלות לגבי כל הנושא של הזוגיות, המשך, תכנון 'בגדול' ככה לאן זה הולך - לגמרי לגיטימי ואפילו נחוץ לפעמים. שיחות יחסינו לאן, יחסינו לשם, מה שתרצי. יש זוגות שיודעים לעשות את זה יותר טוב, יש כאלו שזה מגיע למצבים מעיקים, אבל אם יש שאלות - בוודאי שעדיף מוקדם ממאוחר.

אבל ללחוץ בשביל הצעת נישואין - זה לא. וזה ש"היא רוצה" ו"היא כבר מחכה", נשמע לי לא רלוונטי, גם אם זאת הבחורה שאתה חושב שאתה רוצה להקים איתה בית. (אא"כ היא בת 38 וצמאה לילד, זה כבר עולם אחר. אני מבין מהניסוח שמדובר בסטודנטים צעירים), זאת הצעה גדולה מדי וצעד חשוב מדי בשביל שהוא יינתן כמנחת שלום בבית. בשביל זה יש שובר מתנה ליום פינוק בספא, לא טבעת נישואין. אם היא לחוצה והוא עוד לא 'שם', אז שתמצא דרך להירגע, באמת. מאוד מסכים עם Nofi M, זה לא תהליך שאתה רוצה להיכנס אליו לא שלם.


----------



## dify (6/10/13)

אבל לכאורה הוא מעוניין בזה גם! 
לפי מה שהיא תיארה מאד ברור לשניהם שזה הול לשם, זה רק ענין סימלי, אם זה באמת *רק* עניין שימלי- אז למה לא לעשות אותו?

באותה מידה שזה חשוב לו זה חשוב לה!


אם זה לא רק עניין סימלי, אם הוא לוקח את הזמן כי הוא עוד צרי להיסגר על זה והוא עוד לא לגמרי שם, אז כדאי שהיא תבין ותפנים את זה ותדע שלמרות כל הסיפורים עם הסוף הטוב שיש בפורו ששמו חתונות, יש גם סיפורים עם סוף לא טוב. אם הוא לא סגור על זה עכשיו, אף אחד לא מבטיח שהוא יהיה סגור על זה עוד חצי שנה-שנה-עשר שנים. וכבר בהחלט היו סיפורים מעולם על בחורים שמשכו את הזמן וברגע האחרון פירקו הכל, או התחתנו לא בלב שלם וגם ככה הנישואים נראו..

אני חלילה לא אומרת שזה המצב פה!
להיפ,
היא מספרת שהוא איתה באותו ראש..
אז אני לא מבינה,
אם לגמרי ברור לשניהם שזה הול לשם
למה לא לעשות את המחווה הסימלית הזו 
שלא מחייבת להתחיל את המירוץ אחרי אולם ברגע זה, אפשר לחכות עם זה עוד כמה חודשים
זה אמור להיות רק סמל למקום בו הם נמצאים מבחינת המחוייבות שלהם אחד לשני.



ובכלל, לא ברור לי אם בזוגיות דברים צריכים להיעשות מתו שיתוף והדדיות ויש מקום להכל, למה פתאום בקטע הזה ההחלטה כולה בידי צד אחד בלבד. למה אין מקום לדבר ולהגיע להסכמה יחדיו ולא לחכות שצד אחד יהיה פעיל וצד שני יהיה פאסיבי לגמרי. לא ברור לי בכלל.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (6/10/13)

מקווה שלא טועה 
אבל למיטב הבנתי הוא מאוד סגור על עצמו. אחרת למה הוא מדבר כל הזמן על חתונה? או מציג אותי בתור אישתו לעתיד? נכון, כגבר הוא אכן עתיד לצאת אדיוט מולי ב100% מהפעמים, אבל לא זה מה שעושה אותו אידיוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 יורה לעצמו ברגל? כן, אבל רק בגלל שהוא מתניע את החפירות מצידי כי אני באמת משתדלת להרגע ולהרגיע את הלחצים שלי. 
מקווה שלא טועה והסיפור שלנו אכן יהיה מאותם הסיפורים עם הסוף הטוב בפורום חתונות (וגם כתבה בוויאנט כשנחגוג 70 שנות נישואים מאושרים) ובהחלט מנסה לתת לו את הזמן שלו להתבשל, אבל כמו שאמרת יפה- הוא כבר לחלוטין מבושל וזה מה שמקשה את זמן ההמתנה. זה משהו שאני יודעת שעתיד לבוא בקרוב אבל לא יודעת מתי ובינתיים כל העולם מוסיף שמן למדורה בשאלות וחפירות יומיומיות- מה שהופך את ההמתנה לבלתי נסבלת. אני בהחלט רוצה שהצעד יגיע ממנו בלב שלם ולא כי חפרתי, אבל אני ממצמצת וממצמצת ובינתיים עבר רק עוד יום וינואר נראה רחוווווווק! לא רוצה ללחןץ עליו לעשות את זה עכשיו כשכל כולו נתון בלימודים ובמבחנים שלו, אבל באיזשהו מקום קטן בלב אני לא מבינה למה אי אפשר להתארס עכשיו, להקפיא את ההכנות עד אחרי סוף הבחינות ושהארץ תשקוט ארבעים שנה?


----------



## dify (6/10/13)

האמת, גם אני לא


----------



## NoFi M (6/10/13)

לשתיכן.... 
בעיניי זה עניין של גישה בזוגיות - 
אני ידעתי שאני מוכנה ושלשם זה הולך מזמן. שנינו ידענו שקודם נעבור לגור ביחד, אבל אני אחרי פחות משנה כבר חיכיתי להצעה.
אבל הוא אמר שהוא רוצה לחכות לאחרי הלימודים (עוד שנה נוספת).
אז למה לא לפתוח את הנושא ולשאול למה לא עכשיו? פה נכנסת הגישה - זו הייתה נקודה שרציתי שתבוא לגמרי ממנו, בלי דחיפה שלי. נכון, בקשר עושים ומחליטים דברים ביחד, אני לחלוטין בעד שיתוף ושוויון והכל... אבל, וזה דעתי ודעתי בלבד, ההצעה היא המקום שלו. הוא צריך לעשות את הצעד, והוא חייב לעשות אותו כשהוא מרגיש בשל ומוכן לחלוטין - גם אם כל מה שמפריע לו זה מבחנים! זה עדיין משהו שמפריע לו.
(אגב, בסוף מרוב שהוא שכנע אותי שהוא יציע רק בסוף הלימודים, מאד הופתעתי לקבל טבעת בהקדמה של שנה. למה זה קרה? כי היה שבוע שבו הוא דיבר עם אנשים ועלו לו פתאום מחשבות, הוא הבין בעצמו לחלוטין שהוא רוצה שזה יקרה ושאין סיבה לחכות, הוא החליט לבד שהוא רוצה לעשות את הצעד הזה - ואז זה היה הכי יפה והכי שלם מבחינתי).

אבל, כמובן שיש את הצד השני.
ההורים שלי, למשל, החליטו ביחד. עד היום אין להם סיפור הצעה: "פשוט החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים וזהו". זה יפה לא פחות וזה מראה על קשר באמת נדיר - אבל כל אחד וההעדפות שלו.

אני אישית בנקודה הזו העדפתי לפנות לו את הבמה ולא לחשוב על זה בכלל, ופשוט נראה לי שגם את נוטה לכיוון לתת לו את הזמן, לכן הדגשתי את זה


----------



## lanit (6/10/13)

אני לא מבינה משהו 
למה בעינייך זה בסדר שהוא "רק יעשה ג'סטה ויציע" כדי להרגיע אותה, אבל זה לא בסדר שהוא יקח את הזמן להיות רגוע בהצעה?

כמו שאמר דורי לפניי (אגב, אני מאוד אוהבת את הכתיבה וההתנסחות שלך)- זו החלטה חשובה שהוא צריך לקבל בשקט עם עצמו, ולא לעשות כדי לרצות את הצד השני.
ואם את חושבת שאחרי ההצעה יבוא שקט... וואי וואי איזו טעות. כי אז מתחילות השאלות- "סגרת כבר שמלה? סגרתם מקום? כמה אורחים? מתי? מה? לא התחלתם לתכנן? חבל... טוב, יכול להיות שזה לא מעניין אותו. מבחנים? טוב נו. אבל אם אתם רוצים להתחתן עד Y, כדאי שתתחילו להזיז את עצמכם..." מכירה את הנשמות הטובות האלה? זו אחת סיבות שאנחנו לא שיתפנו באמצעי פומבי את החתונה, ושיתפנו חברים יותר רחוקים רק אחרי שסגרנו תאריך.


----------



## dify (6/10/13)

בואי נבדיל 
בין מצב שהוא בכלל לא סגור על זה שזו אשת חייו. אם הוא לא סגור על זה, אז בהחלט ראוי שיקח את הזמן ויתבשל עם עצמו, בדיוק כמו שראוי שהיא תהיה מודעת לזה שהוא לא סגור עליהויתכן שבסוף התהליך הוא יהיה מעוניין בה אבל יתכן מאד שהוא לא יהיה מעוניין.. סיכוי של 50:50 אין בחיים ביטחונות שזה יגמר כמו שהיא רוצה דווקא.


לעומת מצב שבו היא מתארת שהם דיברו על חתונה, דיברו על חיים משותפים, דיברו על רשימת המוזמנים! כלומר ברור להם לגמרי שהם יחיו יחד, זה רק עניין סימלי ולא יותר..
והעניין הסימלי לא נועד עבור השכנים והדודות, לא צריך ללכת להודיע לכולם, הוא נועד בשבילה, היא זו שמוטרת מזה! עזבי הדודות, היא סופרת שעות על כמה היא הצליחה להתפאק ולא לדבר על זה (!) ככה היא צריכה להמשיך לחיות את החודשים הקרובים? למה לעשות את זה למישהי שיקרה לי אם אני יודע שאני מעוניין להתחתן איתה בסוף?

לשכנים ולדודות אומרים- התארסנו, נתחתן אחרי שנסיים את X, ככה פשוט. אני חיה במציאות ורואה יפה מאד כמה אנשים מתערבים, והם מתערבים במידה שנותנים להם להתערב..


----------



## lanit (6/10/13)

דווקא מה שנעשה עד כה הוא הרבה יותר משמעותי 
מההודעה הראשונה:
"הוא תמיד אומר שהוא לא רואה אחרת בחייו ושאני זה כל מה שהוא יכל לחלום עליו ודיברנו על חתונה חופשי ללא סודות והסתייגויות. אפילו "סגרנו" תאריך למתישהו בחורף הבא והתחלנו לדסקס תוכניות ירח דבש. א-פ-י-ל-ו יש רשימת אורחים!!!! אני לא חוששת שהוא לא יציע, הוא מחכה ששנינו נסיים את הסמסטר"

אז מה שחסר זו רק הטבעת? והרי גם אחרי הטבעת יכולה להיות אי וודאות- יש חתונות שמתבטלות, גם דקה לפני; יש נישואין שמתבטלים בשנה הראשונה או שמתגרשים (טפו טפו שלא נדע). אז הטבעת היא זו שצריכה לתת לה שקט?
כמו שיום וליל כתבה- יש עוד כמה דברים מרגשים בחיים. לא תמיד הכל בשליטתנו, ולהאזר בקצת סבלנות (בעיקר כשנראה שכל הכלים לאירוע מסתגרים לא רע גם ככה) נראה לי באמת בקטנה...


----------



## dify (6/10/13)

אני פשוט לא מבינה בשביל מה 
אם הכל ברור וידוע אז למה מחכים? הרי הוא לא צריך להתבשל עם עצמו, אז בעצם למה הוא מחכה? ולמה?



ובאותה מידה שהטבעת היא לא ביטחון בחיים עבורה, היא גם לא התחייבות סופנית בשבילו. והוא רואה שזה כל כך חשוב ובוער בה ומציק לה, בעוד שהוא יודע שהוא מעוניין בזה, אז מה הבעיה? למה לא להציע לה?


----------



## lanit (6/10/13)

זה הופך את זה למאוד שטוח 
אם אין לזה משמעות, אין בעיה להציע. אין בעיה להציע גם בשבוע הראשון שיוצאים, אחרי הדייט השני. אולי הוא גם יכול פשוט לשים את הקופסא על השולחן עם פתק, כי זה באמת לא משנה. העיקר שתהיה רגועה. זה עדיף מלחכות חודש, ברור.


----------



## lanit (6/10/13)

ורק כדי להבהיר 
אני לגמרי בגישה שאם מחליטים להתחתן, מיותר לחכות להצעה וטבעת. מחליטים שמתחתנים, ומתחילים לארגן.
אבל ברוב המקרים, כמו כאן, כן מחכים לסדר הזה שתגיע הצעה, שבדר"כ תלויה בבן הזוג, ורק אח"כ מתחילים לתכנן. ואם זה הסדר שהוחלט עליו, אז זה הסדר שהוחלט עליו. לכופף למישהו את היד כדי שתהיה הצעה מה שיותר מוקדם- לא משהו בעיניי.


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

את לא קצת מתמטית מדי? 
החיים זה לא אלגוריתם של
הנה אני אוהב אותה --> הנה אני לא צריך להתבשל --> טא דאם! טבעת.

יש מצב שאפילו עם השיתוף פעולה שלו עם שיחות החתונה שלה, הוא עוד צריך לנשום מדי פעם כשהוא חושב על ההתחייבות, אולי הוא דווקא תופס את זה מאוד ברצינות ומאוד מחוייב לנושא ולא 'זורם עם הרגש' כמו שקורה לפעמים (עניין של אופי, הכל לגיטימי).

אולי זה לא התחייבות סופנית כמו שקראת לזה (אהבתי את המורבידיות!) אבל ה-ו-א כן תופס את זה כסופני. אני אהיה איתך יותר קיצוני - 

אם מישהו מציע למישהי נישואין כי הוא רואה שזה מעיק עליה, חשוב לה, בוער לה - הוא בעיניי עושה לה עוול. הוא צריך להציע לה כי הוא רוצה להתחתן איתה, והתנאים מתאימים לכך עבורו.


----------



## butwhy (7/10/13)

מסכימה מאוד עם החלק האחרון של דבריך 
לצערי מניסיון מר של שני זוגות חברים שהתחתנו מתוך לחץ (נחש של איזה צד בקשר), שהם גם דוגמה לכך שטבעת היא לא ערובה לשומדבר מלבד.. ובכן.. לטבעת.


----------



## dify (7/10/13)

הוא רוצה לחיות איתה לתמיד!! 
אני לא מבינה על מה אתם מדברים!

היא כתבה שהוא מעוניין, רוצה, מדבר על זה

לא אמרתי לאף אחד לא לקחת את הזמן שלו..
אמרתי שאם הוא יודע שהוא רוצה להתחתן איתה אז אני לא מבינה מה יש למשוך את הזמן עוד ולתת לה סתם להתבשל..
\
מלאאאאא סבלנות יש לכם לגבר המסכן שצריך להתבשל, אבל מה איתה במתבשלת? תתבשלי בשקט? זו העיצה שלכם? ועוד לבחור שלכאורה כן ידוע שהוא מעוניין, מה יש למשוך את הזמן אם הוא יודע שהוא מעוניין??!



ואכן, אסור להציע רק כי מישהי מחכה, צריך להציע כי רוצים, מעוניינים, שמחים לכך.. מה שלכאורה הבחור הזה!
אם הוא לא באמת מעוניין, אז וואלה, שלא ישחק משחקים, יגיד לה שהוא לא סגור על זה ולכן רוצה לקחת את הזמן. שלא יתרץ עם סיפורי לימודים וכד'


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

כי בין רוצה ללא רוצה יש עוד כמה גוונים. 
אני קצת מתחיל לחזור על עצמי, אבל שתביני - זה שהיא כותבת שהוא מעוניין ורוצה זה אחלה. בפועל הוא כנראה לא מספיק מעוניין ולא מספיק רוצה, לפחות לא עכשיו. אם הוא היה רוצה + עכשיו, הוא היה מציע. 

אז או שהוא רוצה אחר כך, 
או שהוא לא רוצה עכשיו. אם כבר מתמטיקה פסיכומטרית. 

בכל מקרה, החיים עמוסים בשטחים של אפור בין השחור והלבן ומשום מה את מתעקשת להתעלם מהם.

בנוסף, לא אמרתי שצריך לחשוב רק על הבחור, או רק על הבחורה. צריך לחשוב על הבית המשותף שמקימים, על הזוגיות, 'טובת הילד' כמו שזה נקרא בבית המשפט לרומנטיקה. ואם הוא יציע כשהוא לחוץ, המממ, אני מניח שהשבועות עד החתונה יהיו פשוט קסם.


----------



## פיiנה (7/10/13)

אני עם dify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הטבעת לא צריכה לתת שקט, אבל היעדר הטבעת גורר חוסר שקט.

מה הטעם בלחכות עם ההצעה?
כל התיזה לפיה הוא לא לגמרי שלם עם ההצעה, שעולה פה בחלק מהתגובות, לא עולה בקנה אחד עם ההתנהגות ועם התכנונים של בן הזוג. 
אתם רומזים שהוא משקר לה.


----------



## lanit (7/10/13)

אני לא רמזתי שום דבר 
בטח ובטח לא שהוא משקר לה. גם לא כתבתי שיש לו ספקות- להפך, נראה שהוא סגור על עצמו (שלא יהיו טעויות- לפי מה שנולי כתבה הוא כן מתכוון להציע).
ואם לקחת את זה למישור אחר לגמרי, לפעמים אני אומרת שאני חייבת חייבת לעשות משהו, שהוא כיפי, ואני מאוד רוצה לעשות אותו. אבל מה לעשות שיש לי עוד כמה דברים על הראש, וזה "לא בא טוב עכשיו". אז אני מסיימת את מה שמציק לי (נניח, מבחנים, לימודים), ואז אני יכולה להתפנות לעשות מה שתכננתי.
עמו פותחת השרשור, אני מופתעת מהממדים שהשרשור הזה תפח אליהם.
לכל דבר יש הזמן והמקום שלו, ובמקרים בהם הפעולה היא לא בידיים שלנו, פשוט צריך להתאזר בסבלנות.


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

תרשים זרימה לבחור האלמוני 
בנות, למה לריב? בסוף הוא יציע והם יפליגו ביחד על הספה בסלון לעבר השקיעה. 

עד שזה קורה (יאללה כבר! תציע ותציל את הפורום הלחוץ חתונה הזה!), 
להלן מצבים שונים בחיי הבחור הזוגי. תראי מה מתאים לך שהוא יהיה  

הבחור המושלם                                               
===========                                            
רוצה להתחתן
רוצה את זה עכשיו
רוצה רק איתך
רק אותך
רק
בטח שמציע                  
מאוהב עד כלות    
פרחים ברבורים וסוסי פוני 
מדהים איך אקסיות נראות דהויות לידה! 
מעניין אם היא תעדיף גן או אולם. 

עוד בחור נחמד
===========
רוצה, אבל צריך עוד קצת זמן                                                                                          
אולי אחרי המבחנים אני אציע לה? 
שניה. אני רוצה לתכנן את זה כמו שצריך
רגע, איך אני יודע מה גודל האצבע שלה? 
אוהב מת והכל, אבל זאתי שם בפארק.. וואו. מה זה?
איזה מניאק אני שחשבתי ככה! אני ממתין קצת עם ההצעה עד שליבי ונשמתי יהיו מושלמים
או עיוורון. מה שיבוא קודם. 

בחור
=====
רוצה מה?


----------



## Raspail (7/10/13)




----------



## פיiנה (7/10/13)

התגובה שלי יצאה נחרצת יותר משתכננתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא התכוונתי לריב עם אף אחד... וגם השרשור שלי להודעה הספיציפית היה רנדומלי למדי.

ההסתייגות שלי היא מכך שהבחור מתנהל ומציג את עצמו כ"בחור המושלם", כשהוא יותר קרוב ל"עוד בחור נחמד", כך שהרבה מהלחץ לחתונה נובע מהפער בין מה שהוא באמת מרגיש, לבין מה שהוא מציג.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/10/13)

כתבת מאד מדויק 
ואני חושבת שמה שכתבת נכון להרבה תהליכים זוגיים שאנשים עוברים. 
אני גם חושבת שיש כיף גדול בעובדה שניגשים לצעד הבא במערכת היחסים כששני הצדדים שלמים ובשלים. וכשהצעד נעשה כששני הצדדים באמת רוצים אותו - הוא הרבה יותר מתוק.


----------



## elinoket (7/10/13)

אני לא חושבת שנשים יותר לחוצות מגברים..... 
אני פשוט חושבת שנשים מבשילות נפשית הרבה יותר מהר מגברים (וזו גם הסיבה שלהרבה נשים חשוב שהגבר יהיה מבוגר מהן בכמה שנים).
אני יכולה להגיד לך שעד לפני 2-3 חודשים לא עניין אותי נושא החתונה בכלל. כאילו ידעתי שזה יקרה מתישהו אבל ממש לא התעסקתי בזה... ואני בת 26 0(גיל שהיית מצפה שאהיה כבר די "לחוצה" לדבריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ואז הקשר שלנו הגיע לשלב שהרגשנו שאנחנו כבר מוכנים ורוצים למסד אותו סופית (נשמע דרמטי משהו חח)

אז מה קרה שפתאום ניהייתי לחוצה מהרגע שהרגשתי שאני מוכנה לשלב הזה? קודם כל אני לא יודעת לדחות סיפוקים בשיט! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ודבר שני, מרגיש לי קצת טיפשי ששנינו יודעים שזה יקרה עוד שניה וחצי בערך, אנחנו כבר מדברים על מוזמנים ומוזיקה, אבל טבעת אין כי הוא מחכה שאני אסיים את הלימודים.... אין ממש מה לעשות עם זה חוץ מלכבד את זה. אני מניחה שהוא בכל זאת צריך לעבור איזה עיבוד נפשי עם זה לפני שהוא רסמי עושה את זה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/10/13)

אני חושבת שהסבלנות ממש משתלמת 
במקרה שלך, אם תתני לו את הספייס, השקט והשלווה לגבש לבד את המוכנות לצעד הזה- את תראי שכל הזמן הזה שהמתנת בסבלנות יהיה כל כך שווה את זה. כי בשביל חתונה צריך שניים ואין כיף גדול יותר מלראות את בן הזוג עושה בעצמו את הצעד הזה מתוך מוכנות שלמה. 
אגב, אנחנו היינו 5 שנים ביחד לפני ההצעה והייתי כל כך מוכנה כבר קודם. כשהוא הציע לי, כבר הייתי אחרי לימודים, אחרי התמחות, אחרי בחינות הלשכה ועם עבודה מסודרת. 

אולי נסי להגיד לעצמך כל הזמן שאת יודעת שזה יקרה ושכדאי לך שזה יבוא ממנו ושכשהוא יעשה את הצעד - זה יהיה כל כך שווה את זה. ממש כדאי לך להמתין!
אני באמת שמחה שחיכיתי ועל הדרך נהנינו עוד קצת מהחיים שלנו כזוג צעיר לא מאורס... כשלמדתי להרפות וליהנות מהדרך, הזמן התחיל לטוס וגם ההצעה הגיעה מהר!


----------



## יום וליל (6/10/13)

כל החיים זה המתנה אחת גדולה 
בגע שקיבלת מה שרצית את ממתינה לדבר הבא.
בגיל 15 את מחכה לנשיקה הראשונה, מחכה , מחכה עד שזה כואב בבטן,
ואחרי זה את ממתינה לחבר הרציני, ליחסי המין הראשונים.
מחכה להתגבר על הפרידה בגדולה הראשונה.
מחכה לדייט הראשון הנכון, מחכה לשיחת הטלפון ביום שאחרי,
מחכה לעבור לגור ביחד,
מחכה לחתונה

עד פה יחסית הדברים בשליטתך (יחסית)
כל זה זה רק הכנה להמתנה הגדולה- ההמתנה להריון.
אני במקומך נשארת עוד טיפה בשלב ההמתנה לחתונה, אם את חושבת שעכשו לוחצים וקשה לך
חכי ליום אחרי החתונה.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

וואו איזה דיון ער! 
תודה לכל המגיבים, האמת שרק חיפשתי מקום לפרוק קצת... סתם כי קשה לי להתבשל עם זה לבד. אני לא רוצה ללחוץ וגם לא מוכנה ללחוץ עליו למרות שאני יודעת שהכל כבר סגור ואין הפתעות. זאת אומרת, ברור לי שהכל יכול לקרות בחיים ואירוסין הוא לא ערובה לכלום (כמו כל דבר בחיים בערך). באותה מידה שהחתונה יכולה להתבטל גם אחרי האירוסין גם גט לצערי הוא אופציה די ממשית בעולם שבו 1:3 מתגרשים אבל אני בטוחה שהוא בטוח (עד כמה שאפשר לאור התחזית המאוד קודרת שהלשכה המרכזית לסטטיסטיקה נוטה לפרסם).
בכל מקרה, ללחוץ עליו מעולם לא הייתה אפשרות, אני מחכה ומנסה להיות סבלנית. ברור לי שהחיים מלאים בשלבים ובכל מיני ממתקים שמפוזרים לאורך הדרך ושכל פעם שמשיגים משהו, מיד רוצים להשיג משהו נוסף. זה הטבע האנושי. לא הייתי מחליפה את התקופה הזו בכלום, אבל לפעמים המצב הזה בין לבין מקשה עלי. זה לא פשוט להיות נתונה תחת מטר שאלות שקשורות לעתיד הזוגי שלנו על בסיס יומיומי. זה לא פשוט שכל הקלפים בידיים שלו והוא כל הזמן מעלה את הנושא בלי באמת להגיד משהו קונקרטי ולא חיפשתי שיטות קסם "לגרום" לו להציע לי יותר מהר, אלא חיפשתי מקום לפרוק בו... אולי סיפורים של בנות שעברו תהליך דומה. שוב- צרת רבים...  עזרתם לי ממש


----------



## ronitvas (7/10/13)

בשביל זה אנחנו כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פורום פעיל ותומך


----------



## יום וליל (7/10/13)

את במקום הנכון 
אני "חיכיתי" 5.5 שנים,
מתוכם 4 שנים של מגורים משותפים.

חברות שלי הספיקו להכיר אחרי בחור, להתחתן וחלק אפילו היו אמהות והבחור עדיין לא הציע.

פה רק המקום להגיד שאצלנו לא היתה הצעה , פשוט התחלנו לחפש אולם.


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

לקרוא כאן זה כמו לנסוע במסע בזמן לשנות ה- 50 
נסיכות פסיביות ומתוקות שיושבות ומחכות שיחליטו בשבילהן מתי יקרה הצעד הבא בחיים. וכמובן שאם סתם מציעים לתכנן את העתיד ביחד, זה לא מספיק טוב, לא צריך הפקה שלמה מסביב לזה שיהיה מה להעלות לפייס. מדהים! מקווה שהגלגל שוב יתהפך ועד שהבנות שלי יהיו בגיל הרלבנטי כל הטרנד הקיטשי/דביק/כאילו ר ומנטי הזה יחלוף.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

ולקרוא את התגובה שלך 
זה כמו לשמוע ילד בכיתה ב' מדקלם "הפגנה לא חשוב על מה"!
אני לא נסיכה פאסיבית ומתוקה. טוב אולי רק קצת נסיכה וקצת מתוקה, אבל אין בי שום עצם פסיבית. הזוגיות שלנו היא שיתופית לחלוטין, אני יודעת שהוא רוצה להתחתן איתי מהסיבה הפשוטה שדיברנו על הכל. אם היית קורא את כל השרשור טרם האשמות שווא במסע בזמן, היית רואה שכל החפירה שלי מסתכמת בזה שאני זקוקה לתחושת שליטה, אבל לפעמים ורק לפעמים כדי להרפות, זה לא מה שהופך אותי לפאסיבית בעלת עיני עגל שרק מחכה למוצא פיו של הגבר החזק שלה,  בזמן שהוא לוגם וויסקי ללא קרח.
חבל שלאנשים יש זמן לקרוא כותרות ולא לקרוא את התוכן. אולי הכשלים הם על מע' החינוך שרק מחפשת ללמד אותנו קיצורי דרך, אבל אני די בטוחה שרשמתי איפשהו כאן שאני ממש לא זקוקה להפקה וממש לא קופצת להודיע לקהילת הפייסוש ולספור את כמות הלייקים שהיא תקבל על הידיעה המרעישה שהיא התארסה (אגב, בנות שאוהבות את זה- לבריאות! כל אחד והגילטי פלז'ר שלו, זה גם לא משהו שהוכח כגורר מסע בזמן).
הפקה? לא. הצעה פשוטה, אינטימית עם טבעת קטנה. למה טבעת? כי אני אוהבת תכשיטים. זה עושה אותי פאסיבית? כנראה שלא.


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

אז מה הלחץ? שיציע מתי שיציע. מה זה משנה? 
ראשית בכלל לא דיברתי אישית עלייך, יותר על התופעה. כשקראתי סיפורים כאלה כאן חשבתי שזה מקרים חריגים . אבל השבוע שמעתי עוד שניים כאלה, של כלות שהחתן נאלץ להציע להן פעמיים , כי בפעם הראשונה הוא לא עשה את זה מספיק רומנטי/סופנטני מה שלא יהיה. אז כנראה שזה לא משהו כל כך חריג כמו שחשבתי אלא מין ציפיה שהרבה נשים מפתחות וזה נשמע ממש כמו הדור של ההורים שלי . 

לגבי מה שכתבת, בעיני זה לא בדיוק מתחבר שאדם אדם שרוצה שליטה בחיי חולם "שיציעו לו". כי למה זה חשוב בכלל? אבל האמת שזה עניין שלך ואם זה עושה לך טוב לשבת ולחכות ל"הצעה" , תזרמי עם זה.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

לא חולמת שיציע לי 
רוצה להתחתן איתו כי אוהבת אותו מאוד ומרגישה שהוא האיש שלי. הדדי דרך אגב. חולת שליטה ומודעת לזה שזה בעיה ומנסה להשתנות קצת ומחפשת מקום להוציא קיטור. זהו


----------



## רגע33 (7/10/13)

אוקי, אבל זה מה שכתבת... 
שלהציע לו, זה לא מה שחלמת עליו. אבל אני באמת מאחלת לך בהצלחה, סליחה אם פגעתי ולילה טוב. מקווה שהכל יסתדר כמו שאת מקווה וחולמת.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

זה לא אומרת שכן חלמתי שיציע לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל all is good ולא נעלבתי. מופתעת מגודל השרשור הזה...
לילה טוב


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/10/13)

תשובה מהבחור שלי 
בעקבות ההודעה שלך שאלתי את הבן זוג שלי מה גרם לו להציע בזמן שהוא הציע. והוא אמר שהוא פשוט הרגיש שזה הזמן הנכון.
ובפירוט:
אנחנו ביחד שלוש וחצי שנים. גרים ביחד קצת יותר משנה. גרנו ביחד בערך חצי שנה ואז הוא הציע לי נישואים. היה לשנינו ברור שזה קשר רציני. אימצנו שתי חתולות ביחד, איחדנו חשבונות עוד לפני שהתארסנו. תכלס, אנחנו כמו אנשים נשואים, החתונה היא רק טקס.
הוא היה בטוח באהבה, בקשר ובעתיד שלנו ביחד, וגם אנחנו דיברנו על זה הרבה הרבה זמן עוד לפני שבכלל גרנו ביחד. קודם כל סיימנו את הלימודים, ואז התבססנו קצת בעבודה. הוא רצה לראות שמבחינה כלכלית אנחנו מתחילים להסתדר, לפני שהוא מציע.
אז ככה שיכול להיות שהמצב זהה עם הבן זוג שלך- הוא מחכה שתסיימו את הלימודים ואז תתחתנו.

אני מאוד מבינה אותך, גם אני חיכיתי לזה (בעיקר שעוד אחת ועוד אחת מתארסת/מתחתנת) ותהיתי מתי זה יגיע. והנה, עוד 10 ימים אנחנו מתחתנים 

שחררי מהלחץ, תיהני מהזוגיות שלכם ואת תראי שזה יבוא.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (7/10/13)

אם דיברתם על זה אז הוא יציע 
אני באמת רוצה להבין אם חודש לכאן או לכאן ישנו אצלך משהו?
הרי אם דיברתם על זה והוא אמר לך שהוא לא רוצה אחרת וכו וכו' , אז זו גם הצהרה על ההתחייבות והאהבה אליך, מה שיוביל
בסופו של דבר להצעת נישואים.
אני לא הייתי לוחצת, פשוט נותנת לדברים לזוז לכיוון הטבעי עם הזמן שהוא מעוניין ללכת לקנות טבעת ואז הוא יציע בלי להילחץ ממך.


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

לא, לא ישנה כלום  
סתם הכפייתיות שלי, הקושי בדחיית סיפוקים והצורך לדעת הכל לפני שזה קורה מקשים את לילותיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מהבנות שחייבות לדעת מה הן מקבלות לפני יום ההולדת שלהן ושאי אפשר לעשות להן מסיבות הפתעה. אפילו אלכוהול אני לא שותה מהחשש שלא אשאר בשליטה


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

התמונה הולכת ומתבהרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני צופה לך עתיד מזהיר כבריידזילה טובה! 

לפחות הגעת למקום הנכון, mwa-haha וכו'.


----------



## יוסי האדום (7/10/13)

בריידזילה לפנים...


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

הדרך להחלמה עוברת מהדואה בכך שיש בעיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מודעת לחסרונות שלי ומנסה להשתפר כל הזמן. אבל כן, כנראה שאהפוך לבריידיזילה. הוא מודע לזה, אז לפחות בגזרה הזו לא צפויות לו הפתעות


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

הדואה= הודעה. הקלדה בחושך זה פחות מומלץ


----------



## SimplyMe1 (7/10/13)

גם אני חולת שליטה, אבל לא שולטת בו 
או ברצונותיו\תכנוניו של בן הזוג שלי.
אני נשארת בשליטה על הדברים שאני בוחרת אבל לא כופה על אחרים את הרצון שלי, ואם עושים ככה זה ממש עלול להוביל ללחץ על הצד השני. גם אני לא אוהבת שדוחפים אותי לפינה, עם כול הרצון שלי בשליטה ומודעות מראש למה שהולך לקרות.
כמו כן גם אני לא עפה על מסיבות הפתעה יותר, ואני מאלו שאוהבות לבחור את מתנת יום ההולדת שלהן כי הטעם שלי מוגדר מאוד, אבל זוגיות, ממש מהמשמעות שלה, היא חיים ב*זוג*, וככזו את אחת מ-2 שלא יכולה לשלוט על מה שהוא מתכנן\לא מתכנן לעשות, אלא רק על עצמך, וחפירות+ לחץ (ובאמת, שוב, מה הלחץ להינשא כבר אם זה עניין של חודשים בלבד?) יגמרו לדחייה ואולי לריצוי מצידו.........שמובילים ל"עשיתי לך טובה, רק רדי ממני".


----------



## נולי עצבנולי (7/10/13)

אין לי את הצורך לשלוט בו 
אני לא רוצה להיות במע' יחסים עם עצמי אלא איתו ולכן טוב לי שהוא ישות נפרדת ממני. לא רוצה לשלוט בתכנונים שלו, אבל הייתי שמחה לדעת מתי זה הולך לקרות... רק ברמה התאורטית כי זה כן כיף שזה בא בהפתעה. כרגע אני מנסה לשלוט באמוציות שלי, בצורך שלי לדעת הכל... כי ברור לי שזה לא בריא, לא לי ולא לו. אני לא רוצה שהוא יסבול מבת זוג חולת נפש שלא מסוגלת לגלות איפוק, אז פניתי למקום שאני יודעת שאליו הוא לא יגיע בוודאות, תוך גלישה באינקוגניטו, כדי לפרוק את אשר על ליבי, להקיא את זה החוצה ולהמשיך בשבוע שלי... ועל זה תבורכו


----------



## תותית1212 (7/10/13)

חייבת להגיד שאני איתך 
כן, כן ישנה.
ישנה סטטוס, וישנה הרגשה.
וישנה תחושת מחויבות, וישנה תחושת בטחון.
(לא, לא צריכה שהבנזוג שלי יחתום על מסמך כדי להרגיש בטחון)
אבל כן ארגיש בעננים אחרי שיכריז קבל עם ועדה, בדרך מאוד מקובלת בחברה שלנו, על כך שהוא רוצה לחיות איתי בתקווה כל החיים.

היום ראיתי פרק של חברים, בו רייצ'ל הגיעה לגיל 30 ועושה חישובים (גיל 30- להכיר את החתן, גיל 31.5- להתארס, גיל 33- להתחתן, גיל 34- להיכנס להריון, גיל 35- ללדת ילד ראשון)
ואני מודה שגם אני עשיתי את החישובים האלה, והרבה לפני- כבר מגיל 26 אפילו.

לי מאוד מאוד היה חשוב שהוא יגיע למסקנה הזאת שהוא רוצה להתחתן, ויפה שעה אחת קודם- ולכן די הפעלתי לחץ לא קטן, ולקראת ההצעה אפילו לחץ גדול.
אז אני לא ממליצה, אבל במקרה שלי אם הוא לא היה מקבל ניעור היינו יכולים לא להתחתן גם עוד שנתיים (לא מגזימה)- לכן תעשי מה שטוב לך.
אל תשבי בחיבוק ידיים ותאכלי את הלב, זה לא טוב לך ולא טוב לזוגיות שלכם.
אבל גם אל תפעילי לחץ בלתי מתון- את לא רוצה שהוא יתעצבן וישבור את הכלים.

אני כן מאוד מבינה את הצורך להתחתן. (ואני לא מדברת על חתונה- האירוע המיותר לגמרי שהופך לפסטיבל שעולה 120 אלף שקל ובו בעיקר מזמינים אורחים שלא ראית שנים רבות ומשעשעים 300 איש שחושבים שהצ'ק ששמו הוא קנס)
ומאוד מבינה את הצורך שלך שהוא יתחייב, כי את כבר מחוייבת מ-ז-מ-ן. (הרי התחייבנו כבר מהדייט הראשון לא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה הוא שחולם לז**ן כל מה שזז)






בהצלחה ותעדכני


----------



## Lady In Blues (7/10/13)

אויש, אכלו לך פה את הראש. 
מציעה לך לזכור תמיד שבמרחב הוירטואלי יש לאנשים נטייה לאמץ ערכים ואידיאלים שאין להם דבר וחצי דבר עם פרקטיקה.

אני מבינה את הציפייה ואת התסכול אבל, את יודעת, good things come to those who wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממליצה לך למצוא תחביב שתוכלי לפתח בשבועות הקרובים. משהו שיסיך את דעתך.
כל פעם שבלוטת-חתונה שלך מתחילה לעשות בעיות, במקום להכניס את עצמך (ואת הבחור שלך) למעגל של לחץ ובאסה תתעלי את כל האמוציות למשהו יותר פרודקטיבי- אולי לפנק אותו במשהו נחמד? (ארוחת ערב, מתנה קטנטנה שתשמח אותו, או כל דבר אחר) אולי לעשות משהו בשביל עצמך? (ספורט, טיפוח, לחרוש ללימודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

בכל מקרה, התחושה שלך היא טבעית (וכך גם הציפייה שהוא יעשה את המחווה של ההצעה) ולגיטימית. את רק צריכה ללמוד להתמודד איתה בצורה בריאה יותר.

ככל שתעסיקי את עצמך יותר, כך הזמן יעבור יותר מהר ו... בסוף הוא יציע וזה יבוא לך בהפתעה.


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

"אויש מתוקה אכלו לך ת'ראש. עכשיו תורי".


----------



## Lady In Blues (7/10/13)

הכאב. 
אני לא עומדת בזה.


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

אז שבי


----------



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (8/10/13)

הגעתי לכאן מהראשי, אני הצעתי לבעלי נישואים 
זאת אומרת, אני החלטתי שמתחתנים, כי הרי ממילא לשם כיוונו וגם אנחנו דיברנו על כך, בעלי הוא מסוג האנשים שעושים הכל לאט ודוחים הכל למחר, אז אמרתי אם אני באמת רוצה את זה, אני יאללה להתחיל לחפש אולמות, לקבוע פגישות, כי אני חושבת שאם רוצים משהו באמת אנחנו צריכים לעשות אותו בעצמנו. כתבתי גם על כך רשומה, אתם מוזמנים להכנס ולקרוא על כך.


----------



## shlulit (8/10/13)

מסכימה עם ההצעה להראות כיוון לטבעת 
בן זוגי גם השתהה, ושלחתי לו תמונה של טבעת ש"דומה לזו אני רוצה" .
בכל אופן, אם התכנון הוא לחורף הבא, מנסיון, לתכנן חתונה שנה שלמה זה ארוך ומתיש. תאמיני לי שעדיף לך אם יציע נישואין חצי שנה לפני....


----------



## עלה לא נידף (8/10/13)

אם תחכי בסוף לא יציעו לך 
לי בעלי לא הציע, ישר עברנו לתכנונים והוא לא הבין למה צריך להציע אם סגרנו כבר.

לכו לטיול בקניון, תצביעי על טבעת ותגידי "זה סגנון הטבעת שאני חולמת שבעלי לעתיד יציע לי נישואין איתה". אף מילה נוספת.

הבחור סטונדנט, משמע נבון, אני מאמינה שהוא ימשיך משם לגמרי בכוחות עצמו.

שיהיה במזל!

ואם מישהו לא מבין למה צריך להציע לבחורה נישואין כי זה כזה שנות ה50, תשאלו את הזרוע הימנית של בעלי (זו שמקבלת חבטה בכל פעם שיש איזה סיפור הצעת נישואין ברדיוס של מטר סביבנו).


----------



## מעושן (8/10/13)

את קוראת סמויה בפורום הזה 
אולי הבחור שלך קורא סמוי בפורום גרושים גרושות.
ואז לא יעזור לך כלום.


----------



## spaysi8 (9/10/13)

את לא מבינה כמה אני מקנאה בך.. 
הסיפור שלי ושל בן זוגי דומה,
אנחנו אמנם רק שנה ביחד, אבל גם כמוך היינו ידידים טובים איזה 9 שנים.
אני מדברת על חתונה חופשי, הוא לא נרתע, 
אבל היות ואנחנו צעירים, מאוד, הוא לא חושב על זה בכלל.
אני גדלתי בבית דתי ואצלי ההורים התחתנו מוקדם,
וגם אני רואה את עצמי מתחתנת מוקדם, אפילו באמצע תואר, אני לא חושבת שחתונה צריכה לבוא אחרי "הגשמה עצמית" כי חתונה נכנסת אצלי בתוך ההגשמה הזו.
בכל מקרה- את במצב כל כך הרבה יותר טוב מהרבה זוגות אחרים שבן הזוג בכלל לא רוצה לדבר על חתונה 

מקנאה!!!


----------

